# ملتقى المهندسين العرب



## alienge (13 أكتوبر 2009)

أبحث عن ملفات تفيد فى عمل ملف نظام ادارة للسلامة والصحة المهنية لموقع انشاءات انجليزى أو عربى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 أكتوبر 2009)

هناك كتب كثيرة في القسم حول هذا الموضوع ابحث في المواضيع السابقة وستجدها إنشاء الله
ولا تنسى مكتبة القسم على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91791.html


----------



## sayed00 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

الله انتم خلطو الامور فى المشاركة هذا
واحد طالب وظيفة والاخر كالب كتاب و الاخر تم الرد علية من مشرفنا

لكن لكم العزر كلكم اعضاء جدد 

تحياتى


----------



## aaar (24 أغسطس 2010)

كتب قيمة وعظيمة شكرا لك .. لاكن هناك روابط لا تعمل وروابط غير مسموح لنا التحميل ارجو اعادة الروابط مرة اخرى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------

